# Griffe 19mm Lenkerdurchmesser



## _mike_ (16. April 2018)

Servus,

da ich mittels der SuFu und auch bei Isla & Kubikes nicht wirklich was gefunden hätte: ich suche nach Griffen für einen 19mm Lenker, max 120mm breit. 

Die von Canyon taugen nix, da bricht das Hartplastik aussen bei jedem kleinen Umfaller.

Merci!


----------



## KIV (16. April 2018)

Frag doch mal bei einem der Hersteller (Pyrobikes, Kubikes,...) direkt per Mail an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (16. April 2018)

Wir haben direkt bei Islabikes die Griffe nachbestellt. Ging problemlos.


----------



## dasweezel (17. April 2018)

Die Hermansgriffe, die Standardmäßig an den Kubikes montiert sind, gibt´s doch hier:
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...nkergriffe-Herrmans-85L-fuer-19mm-Lenker.html

Oder suchst Du was besonderes?


----------



## MrSid79 (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, da würde ich mich gerne einklinken. Beim Junior sind die Canyon Dinger auch sehr schnell dahin gegangen. Jetzt brauchen wir Nachfolger. Die von Kubikes gefallen nicht. Habt ihr Tips für 19mm Griffe am besten in rot.

Gruß Eckhard


----------



## _mike_ (11. Juni 2018)

Ich hab jetzt die hier bestellt: Fun Works Fire-Red Silicone Griffe
Das Rot ist in echt viel dunkler und passt gut zum dem vom Canyon 24"er
Haben 15mm Innendurchmessern, und lassen sich mit dem Teppichmesser auf die gewünschte Breite kürzen.


----------



## MrSid79 (12. Juni 2018)

Sehr Gurt. Danke für die Info. Ich habe ganz selten bei den griffen die Angabe des innendurchmessers gesehen. Hast du noch andere Griffe gefunden die passen würden?

Grüße eckhard


----------



## _mike_ (12. Juni 2018)

Nein, ich hab die einfach mal auf Verdacht mitbestellt.


----------



## _mike_ (13. Juli 2018)

Da kommt was auf uns zu 

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/07/12/sdg-eurobike-2018/


----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2018)

Ich missbrauche das Thema mal für die Gegenfrage:

Wo bekomme ich den Lenker mit den 19mm her?


----------



## _mike_ (24. Juli 2018)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche das Thema mal für die Gegenfrage:
> 
> Wo bekomme ich den Lenker mit den 19mm her?



Einfach mal den bekannten Herstellern von Kinderbikes nachfragen: https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/brands

Würde mit Kubikes und Islabikes anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (24. Juli 2018)

Danke,
Anfrage bei Kubikes läuft gerade. Online haben sie ja leider nur einen carbonlenker


----------



## hofschalk (28. Juli 2018)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Danke,
> Anfrage bei Kubikes läuft gerade. Online haben sie ja leider nur einen carbonlenker


zitiere mich mal selber, falls jemand mit der gleichen Frage über den Thread stolpert:

über den örtlichen Händler bei Kubikes bekommen: kostet 12€, finde ich fair


----------



## rainozeros (26. Januar 2019)

Falls wer noch 19mm Griffe sucht: https://www.prometheus-bikes.de/pro...und-kinderfahrrad-mit-moosgummi-ueberzug?c=32

Generell eher nach Laufrad und Rollergriffe suchen. Die haben meist 19mm Durchmesser innen.


----------



## MonteBaldo (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo, hat jemand einen breiteren Lenker (500mm+) für 19mm Griffe finden können? Kubike sagt, dass es das nicht gibt. Finde einfach nichts Passendes. Ist der Lenker Alpina Brave für 19mm Griffe? Der ist zwar nur 480 breit aber immer noch besser als der Standard Lenker von Kubike. Danke!


----------



## Kati (28. Mai 2019)

https://sdgcomponents.com/collections/jr-pro-kit/products/jr-pro-kit Da ist ein 19mm (zumindest an den Enden verjüngter) Lenker dabei. 650mm breit (bis 600mm kürzbar)


----------



## MonteBaldo (29. Mai 2019)

Kati schrieb:


> https://sdgcomponents.com/collections/jr-pro-kit/products/jr-pro-kit Da ist ein 19mm (zumindest an den Enden verjüngter) Lenker dabei. 650mm breit (bis 600mm kürzbar)


Danke! Das Set habe ich auch schon gesehen. Durchaus interessant, aber für meine 4 jährige Tochter sind dann 600mm doch zu breit. Abgesehen davon kostet mir das Set zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (8. September 2019)

Hier gibt's die SDG Teile auch einzeln:
bike24


----------



## hirschy (22. Februar 2021)

Hab für meine Lütte auch gerade ein Kubike 16 gebraucht bekommen und wundere mich über den schmalen Lenker... 5cm schmaler als von ihrem Woom2. Nicht gerade vorteilhaft...
Falls noch jemand 'n Tip für'n breiteren Lenker und kürzeren Vorbau (<50mm) hat, wär ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## tjm_ (22. Februar 2021)

hirschy schrieb:


> Hab für meine Lütte auch gerade ein Kubike 16 gebraucht bekommen und wundere mich über den schmalen Lenker... 5cm schmaler als von ihrem Woom2. Nicht gerade vorteilhaft...
> Falls noch jemand 'n Tip für'n breiteren Lenker und kürzeren Vorbau (<50mm) hat, wär ich sehr dankbar...


Da treffen aber zwei Aspekte zusammen: Kubikes baut eher schmal, Woom extrem breit.

Falls es dich beruhigt: wir hatten genau den gleichen Wechsel von Woom 2 auf Kubikes 16". Und die Lenkerbreite war beim Fahren absolut unauffällig.

t.


----------



## lupomat (23. Februar 2021)

Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de
				




sind die dünnsten die ich gefunden habe (23mm auf 19mm Lenker) und ich habe hier einige liegen: SDG, Kubikes,...

Den SDG Slater habe ich auf 480 gekürzt am 14" verbaut und es wär noch mehr gegangen.


----------



## tjm_ (23. Februar 2021)

lupomat schrieb:


> Warenkorb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sehen den alten nicht-ergo von Woom absolut ähnlich. Letztere sind vielleicht besser zu kriegen, oder kennst du einen Händler mit Versandkosten unter 13€ (wie in deinem Link)?

t.


----------



## lupomat (24. Februar 2021)

Leider nicht. Die woom kannte ich nicht! Aber leider ja auch nicht lieferbar und mit 20 euro ohne Porto dann auch nicht günstiger...


----------



## Mzungu (24. Februar 2021)

Ich hab die vom Commencal über, falls noch Bedarf besteht.


----------



## hirschy (2. März 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Da treffen aber zwei Aspekte zusammen: Kubikes baut eher schmal, Woom extrem breit.
> 
> Falls es dich beruhigt: wir hatten genau den gleichen Wechsel von Woom 2 auf Kubikes 16". Und die Lenkerbreite war beim Fahren absolut unauffällig.
> 
> t.


Wenn man ihr beim Fahren zusieht, könnte der Lenker definitiv breiter und der Vorbau auch gerne etwas kürzer sein. Wirkt etwas kippeliger, als auf dem woom zuvor....
Ich bin bezüglich kindertauglicher und preisgünstiger Teile bei Cube gelandet: 








						KIDS 25.4 Vorbau
					

Produkteigenschaften - Cube KIDS Vorbau        Einsatzbereich:  Kinderräder     Lenkerklemmung:  25,4mm     Vorbauwinkel:  +/-6°     Länge:  40mm       Material       3D-geschmiedetes 6061 Aluminium    Stahl-Schrauben...




					www.bike-discount.de
				











						KIDS 540 Lenker
					

Produkteigenschaften - Cube KIDS 540        Einsatzbereich:  Kinderräder     Klemmdurchmesser:  25,4mm     Backsweep:  10°     Durchmesser Griffbereich:  19mm     Breite:  540mm       Material       Aluminium 6061...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



leider erst in paar Wochen verfügbar...


----------



## Mzungu (2. März 2021)

Du hast auch noch nix von Ali Express gehört, oder?


----------



## hirschy (2. März 2021)

Haste 'n konkreten Tip mit Link für'n Lenker 25,4er Klemmung um 500mm Breite mit 19mm Enden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

